# RIP Contacts?



## lancero (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any contacts at RIP?  I don't think I do anymore, most of everyone I know has moved on?  

The reason I am asking is because my younger brother is currently in basic and he was told the Regt is full and they won't be running any RIP classes for a while.  

Now, this is fucking weird to me because I can't ever remember Regt being fully staffed.  If it is fully staffed, RIP is WAY TOO EASY and it is time to start RFSing some muthafuckers.

Anyway, I told my brother I would see what I could find out.  By-the-way, he does have the 11x option 40 thing (or whatever it's called).

Thanks
RLTW


----------



## jds (May 3, 2009)

I'd call the Ranger LNO  (703) 325-5566.
I've called them in the past regarding Option 40 contracts etc... always helpful.

If he has an Option 40 contract he should be solid, where did he get the info of no RIP classes?


----------



## Looon (May 3, 2009)

lancero said:


> The reason I am asking is because my younger brother is currently in basic and he was told the Regt is full and they won't be running in RIP classes for a while.


That's just a bullshit rumor. Regt is never full.

It's safe to say that there is probably a current RIP cadre across the street at armyranger.com. There's usually at least one running around over there.


----------



## lancero (May 3, 2009)

jds said:


> I'd call the Ranger LNO  (703) 325-5566.
> I've called them in the past regarding Option 40 contracts etc... always helpful.
> 
> If he has an Option 40 contract he should be solid, where did he get the info of no RIP classes?



Thanks for the number, I might have to give him a call.  

I am not totally sure where the information came from.  It was probably either a DS talking out of his ass or from the sewing circle that is basic training.  When that many guys get together who don't know shit, they tend to just make it up as they go.


----------



## DA SWO (May 3, 2009)

Basic bullshit (AF does it too).  Your class was cancelled, sign this and we'll get ya to a different unit.  Just trolling for idiots to quit before they start.


----------



## lancero (May 3, 2009)

Looon said:


> That's just a bullshit rumor. Regt is never full.
> 
> It's safe to say that there is probably a current RIP cadre across the street at armyranger.com. There's usually at least one running around over there.



Roger, I have never heard of Regt being full and in 6 years at 3rd Batt, I never saw a RIP class cancelled.


----------



## jds (May 3, 2009)

When the sewing circle cranks up they mind fuck themselves into all kinds of nonsense.


----------



## Equalizer (May 4, 2009)

I have a RIP contract, I leave in June.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 4, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> I have a RIP contract, I leave in June.




11b?


----------



## Tyrant (May 4, 2009)

RIP canceled, thats funny. If anything they are ramping the courses up, running more than just one at a time. Just another example of the PNN (Private News Network). The busiest the regiment has been since the war started was during the prep for OIF 1 and even then RIP wasn't canceled. The BN's are in dire need of Skill level one and two soldiers with the growth and all. Just bad poop.


----------



## lancero (May 4, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> RIP canceled, thats funny. If anything they are ramping the courses up, running more than just one at a time. Just another example of the PNN (Private News Network). The busiest the regiment has been since the war started was during the prep for OIF 1 and even then RIP wasn't canceled. The BN's are in dire need of Skill level one and two soldiers with the growth and all. Just bad poop.



Yeah, it didn't sound right.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 4, 2009)

I will give my old SL a ring tomorrow he is down at RTD; the rumor sounds like BS too me.


----------



## lancero (May 5, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> I will give my old SL a ring tomorrow he is down at RTD; the rumor sounds like BS too me.



I'd really appreciate it Anger.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 5, 2009)

lancero said:


> I'd really appreciate it Anger.



I just got off the phone with him and he said the Drills are full of shit; they are on a cycle break right now which is less than a week long.


----------



## lancero (May 5, 2009)

You are the man, Mr. Anger.


----------

